# Blown Klipsch BASH amp



## freemind (Sep 11, 2008)

It is my friends amp. I think what are diodes one flat round green one and one flat rectangular brown one are toast.

Any input on fixes?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## niceguy (Mar 12, 2006)

Was this in a Pro Media system or something? If so, the design is prone to failure and you're better off with a real plate amp. If not, then I have no idea


----------



## freemind (Sep 11, 2008)

Thanks. I will let him know.


----------

